# Could my old Fiestaware bowls from Grandma be toxic???



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I had a friend over for lunch today...I was showing her my new Fiestaware plates and bowls...and then showed her the two bowls that I have from Grandma....one is orange and the other is a beautiful aqua blue. My friend said she was sure that they were radioactive or had lead in them or SOMETHING!!!
























Does anyone know if this could be true?? Where would I find out?

We use the bowls all the time....they go so nicely with our regular mexican foods!!!!!









Thanks!







:

mamapoppins


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I love fiestaware so I did a search of "radioactive fiestaware" and found that red fiestaware made prior to 1943 had a trace of uranium in it







: Who knew????


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I believe the "bad" old fiesta ware (i.e. had lead issues) were the red ones. I am not sure about the othe colors.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I wonder if the the one we have is considered red? It is a VERY bright orange-but maybe some call it red?























Ok- I am a little freaked....I think for now I will only use the blue one if we have too(it's a serving bowl)!!!!!

Thanks.....

mamapoppins


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

The examples I saw were pretty deep, bright red. I'd guess if yours is more to the orange side, it's fine. You'd know if you had one of the red ones - it's definitely red.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, because fiestaware interests me so much, I did more research and some are saying that the radioactive fiestaware is more orangish red???? You could always contact your local university - I bet they'd love to have one of their physics classes test it.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I will call our University today!!!!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

ok, the vintage color called "red" is a true orange. Orange is the ONLY color I have heard of that used uranium in the glaze (not lead.) There are recent colors you might confuse it with (like persimmon?) Ask an actual antiques dealer or visit one of the many fiestware web sites for help deciding if it really is vintage.

pbs's web site had this:

The 7th edition of The Collector's Encyclopedia of Fiesta, by Bob and Sharon Huxford, discusses the radioactivity issue at length (pp. 12-14). Red Fiesta does register radioactivity, but at a level well below the maximum level that is still considered to be safe. The official position of the Homer Laughlin Company, the FDA, and other government agencies is still that red Fiesta is perfectly safe to use. Additional information regarding this issue can be obtained from the Homer Laughlin Company. The Corning Glass Museum has a permanent display with a piece of red Fiestaware and a Geiger counter demonstrating its radioactivity.

It is part of the record that the red (or orange) color was discontinued in 1943-not, however, due to potential health concerns, but because the government took control of uranium oxide and reserved it for war related uses. Also: though the government and Homer Laughlin considered pre-1943 pieces to be safe, when the production of the color was resumed in 1959 it was with reduced uranium content.

----
the most I had heard was not to use acidic foods, or liquids if you are truly worried. But science teachers do like to use it, so that's a great thing to do with it It is also very desirable with collectors. I particularly like the salt and pepper shakers...whcih have an "atomic" shape.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I also have the older, collectible Fiesta Ware and use it all the time. We use them all the time-- yes, I've heard about issues regarding lead before, but frankly, I'm not concerned. We eat off of the dishes reguarly, although I do make an effort not to STORE food on the plates (ie- sticking a plate of leftovers in the fridge). I figure that millions of families have eaten off of Fiesta Ware over the decades and far as I can tell, it didn't kill any of them...


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok-still freaking out.....didn't have a chance to call the U today...busy shopping,cooking and baking ALL day!!

Clarity-thankyou!!!!!!

I just went a searchin' myself....found the photos of said Fiestaware....woke dh up from snaoring ojn the couch(







: ) ...and he TOTALLY believes me now(kept telling me all day that it is just a myth....







).....what we have completely matches the photos we saw.....with the info that yes it contain radioactive material and that it isn't harmful if you store it or collect it, but you shoudn't be eating off of it especially with acidic foods(tomato sauces,etc) as the material(uranium?) will leach out.....









So ok, a little freaked,trying not to panic.....but I SWEAR....when we opened up the cupboard door to look at it again it was glowing....an odd glow so bright that it is the first thing you see when you open the cupboard door.....dh thinks I am being dramatic....but I am freaked!!!!!!

I am ovulating..that never helps these odd little situations I find myself in....














:

Anyway,thanks....I might still try to call the U tomorrow,or the extension division.....I just have to know for sure.(too many Nancy Drew stories when I was younger)

mamapoppins


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

This is so interesting! You'll have to let us know that the University says!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

(it wasn't really glowing...if it was glowing, you'd be dead.)

Live in Maryland? I have a geiger if youre wondering.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I know it wasn 't *really* glowing.....I was being a l;ittle over dramatic....something I tend to do when I am freaked!







:









No I am not in Maryland...but I was thinking of sticking the bowl in the dipe bag and taking it with us nexr time to our History Museum.It has a flourescent rock/crystal display. I thought if I stuck it close to the light I would see a reaction. Haven't run this one by dh yet(he's the scientist-not me...).Seems like it would work....?????

mamapoppins


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't think it will flouresce...get an LED light (those little squeeze flashlights will do.) Sometimes, you can tell if a laser will make things flouresce using those....I have seen it done with liquids (a cool kids science project if ever there was one.)

My DH is the geek (with a nuclear, laser and physics background...)


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Way cool!!!!


----------



## Heather30ish (Feb 12, 2003)

I clearly remember my 10th grade science teacher bringing an old, red Fiestaware plate to class and showing us how it registered on his gieger counter. Scary! It's nice looking stuff, but I wouldn't eat off of it or even keep it in my house (just the red; other colors are fine).


----------

